# Best Type Of Linux For A 2gb Memory Stick



## berwick53 (May 5, 2008)

Hi Dose Any 1 Know THe Best Type Of Linux For A 2gb Memory Stick


Many Thanks Berwick53


----------



## NinkobEi (May 6, 2008)

could always try Damnsmalllinux

http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/

its only 50mb installation..that should give you plenty of room to add other junk.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 6, 2008)

I got a 128mb Flash drive I think I will put that on there  uhh how do I get it installed lol


----------



## panchoman (May 6, 2008)

ubuntu would do nicely.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2008)

panchoman said:


> ubuntu would do nicely.



Ubuntu isn't a very good distro for running from a USB stick. USB is too slow, and Ubuntu is too bloated to run smoothly. It's better to stick to the stripped down distros like DSL or Puppy Linux. If you really just "have" to have Ubuntu, you should probably try Xubuntu instead.


----------



## xfire (May 8, 2008)

Puppy is the way to go. http://www.puppylinux.org/
Shadowfold- DSL has a seperate option to install on pendrive


----------

